# أضرار المشروبات الغازية



## s_h (7 مايو 2008)

*أضرار المشروبات الغازية

من منا أخواني ما يعرف عن المشوبان ألغازيه و أضرارها 

. تحتوي العلبة الواحدة على ما يعادل 10 ملاعق سكر كافية لتدمير فيتامين ( ب ) والذي يؤدي نقصه إلى سوء الهضم وضعف البنية والاضطرابات العصبية والصداع والأرق والكآبة والتشنجات العضلية . 

. تحتوي على غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي يؤدي آلي حرمان المعدة من الخمائر اللعابية الهامة في عملية الهضم وذلك عند تناولها مع الطعام أو بعده وتؤدي إلى إلغاء دور الأنزيمات الهاضمة التي تفرزها المعدة وبالتالي إلى عرقلة عملية الهضم وعدم الاستفادة من الطعام. 

. تحتوي على الكفايين الذي يؤدي إلى زيادة ضربات القلب وارتفاع ضغط الدم والسكر وزيادة الحموضة المعدية وزيادة الهرمونات في الدم مما قد يسبب التهابات وتقرحات للمعدة والاثناعشر كما يعمل على أضعاف ضغط صمام المريء السفلي والذي بدوره يؤدي إلى ارتداد الطعام والأحماض من داخل المعدة إلى المريء مسببا الألم والالتهاب. 

. تحتوي على أحماض فسفورية تؤدى إلى هشاشة وضعف العظام وخاصة في سن المراهقة مما يجعلها أكثر عرضة للكسر. 

تحتوى على أحماض الفوسفوريك والماليك والكاربونيك التي تسبب تآكل طبقة المينا الحامية للأسنان. 

. تحتوي الدايت منها على المحليات الصناعية والتي تهدد المخ وتؤدي إلى فقدان الذاكرة التدريجي وإصابة الكبد بالتليف. 

. اسكب علبة كوكا كولا في المرحاض و اتركها لمدة ساعة واحدة ثم اسحب السيفون ستلاحظ أن جميع البقع قد زالت و ذلك لأن حامض السيتريك قد أزالها بفعالية قوية. 

. لإزالة الصدأ عن صدام سيارتك أو عن صامولة صدئة افرك ما تريد تنظيفه بقطعة قماش مبللة بالكوكا كولا و ستقوم الكوكا كولا بالمهمة . 

. لتنظيف أصابع البطارية من التآكل اسكب علبة كوكا كولا على أصابع البطارية و لاحظ فقاعات الغاز و هي تعمل بفعالية على تفتيت التآكل و إزالته . 

. لإزالة بقع الدهون عن الملابس أضف مقدار علبة كوكا كولا إلى مواد الغسيل و لاحظ اختفاء بقع الزيت . 

. معدل الحموضة في المشروبات الغازية pH مثلا بيبسى كولا و كوكا كولا pH == 4و3 ، هذه الدرجة من الحموضة كافية لإذابة الأسنان و العظام مع مرور الوقت . أجسادنا تتوقف عن بناء العظام بعد الثلاثين . و تبدأ بعد ذلك بالتحلل بنسبة 8-18 % سنويا بحسب كمية الأحماض التي نستهلكها في غذائنا ( نسبة هذه الأحماض لا تعتمد على مذاق طعامنا و لكنها تعتمد على نسبة كل من البوتاسيوم ، الكلور ، المنغنيز و غيرهم إلى الأملاح الفسفورية ) . 

. الكالسيوم المذاب يتراكم في العروق ، خلايا الجلد ، الأعضاء الحيوية ، مما يؤثر في وظائف الكلى و يسبب حصوة الكلية . 

المشروبات الغازية لا توفر للجسد أي فائدة غذائية ، بل تحتوي على المزيد من السكر و الأحماض بالإضافة إلى المواد الحافظة و الملونة . 

بعض الأشخاص يفضل تناول مشروب غازي بارد بعد وجبة الطعام هذا التصرف يؤثر على عمل الأنزيمات الهاضمة حيث أنه يخفض درجة الحرارة فتفقد الأنزيمات الهاضمة قدرتها على العمل حيث أن درجة حرارة الجسم الطبيعية هي الدرجة المناسبة لعمل الأنزيمات ، فلا تهضم الطعام جيدا مما يؤدي إلى تكون الغازات و بعض أنواع السموم التي تنتقل مع الدم إلى خلايا الجسم و قد تؤدي في النهاية إلى العديد من الأمراض . 
مع تحيات 
          S & H
*​


----------



## vetaa (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*

تصدق احييييييييك على الموضوع دة
ونفسى كل الناس تقراة

اصل انا الوحيدة تقريبا
فى الدنيا دى اللى مش بتشرب اى مياة غازية
مش بطيقها اساسا ولا عمرى بشربها

فرحانة انا 
ربنا يعنيكم انتو الصراحة 

ميرسى يا s h
موضوع جميل 
وياريت اللى بيشربوا المشروبات الغازية كتييييريقروة


----------



## s_h (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*



vetaa قال:


> تصدق احييييييييك على الموضوع دة
> ونفسى كل الناس تقراة
> 
> اصل انا الوحيدة تقريبا
> ...



*انا سعيد جدا على مرورك فى الموضوع 
و تعليقق جميل جدا بس للأسف ( انا من عشاق المياة الغازية )
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Raymond (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*

فيه مدمن بيبسي هنا بيقرا الموضوع ... 

بصراحة يا جماعة انا عايز ابطل ...

بس مش قادر ...

بصراحة الموضوع اثر فيا اوي ...

بس انا مابقدرش اكل من غير بيبسي ...


----------



## s_h (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*



Raymond قال:


> فيه مدمن بيبسي هنا بيقرا الموضوع ...
> 
> بصراحة يا جماعة انا عايز ابطل ...
> 
> ...



مرسى يا جميل على مرورك 
و لو عرفت تبطلها ابقى قلى
علشان انا كمان نفسى ابطلها
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*

انا اشكرك جداااااااااااااااا على الموضوع ده

اشكر ربنا انى مش بحبها بكل انواعها​


----------



## white-knight (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*

وعلى الرغم من ذلك فانى مدمن مشروبات غازيه ودلوقتى بحاول اقلل فيها  بحاول     

ممكن انجح
ادعولى 

شكرا  يا صديق


----------



## cobcob (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*

*

الموضوع حلو أوى 
أنا مش غاوية مشروبات غازية
فعلا كنت محتاجة أعرف كل الأضرار دى عشان أكون مقتنعة انى ماقربلهاش
شكرا على الموضوع*​


----------



## s_h (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*



candy shop قال:


> انا اشكرك جداااااااااااااااا على الموضوع ده
> 
> اشكر ربنا انى مش بحبها بكل انواعها​



*طب الحمد لله انك مبتشربيهاش ادعنة احنا كمان علشان نبطلها
مرسى يا جميل على كلامك الجميل 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## s_h (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*



white-knight قال:


> وعلى الرغم من ذلك فانى مدمن مشروبات غازيه ودلوقتى بحاول اقلل فيها  بحاول
> 
> ممكن انجح
> ادعولى
> ...



*ادعيلى انا كمان علشان ابطلها خالص
شكرا على تعب محبتك​*


----------



## s_h (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*



cobcob قال:


> *
> 
> الموضوع حلو أوى
> أنا مش غاوية مشروبات غازية
> ...



*ليكى حق فى كلامك و اديكى شيفة كميت الاضرار
اللى بتسببها المشروبات الغزية 
شكرا للمرورك فى الموضوع 
سلام المسيح معكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*

انا بقى نشكر ربنا ......تببببببببببببت عنها خاااالص واستبدلتها بالعصاير الفريش وبالعصاير البودر ه الخاليه من السكر  .....ميررررسى يا s_h وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## وسام الشقى (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*

*السيد/sh*
*      تحيه طيبـه*
*ارجو ان تكون فى صحه جميله ولذيذا *
*موضوع جميل ولكن انت بنعمل مشكله لشركات المياة الغازية*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وتكون سبب بركه " فقط للاخرين"*
*مــع تحيات/ ابن خالتو  " وسام الشقى"*
:36_3_2::36_3_2::36_3_2::36_3_2::36_3_2::36_3_2:


----------



## s_h (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*



Dona Nabil قال:


> انا بقى نشكر ربنا ......تببببببببببببت عنها خاااالص واستبدلتها بالعصاير الفريش وبالعصاير البودر ه الخاليه من السكر  .....ميررررسى يا s_h وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .



*الحمد لله انك بطلتيها و عقبالى انا كمان . و يريت تصليلى ان ابطلها 
و بشكرك شكر خاص على مرورك فى الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
سلام المسيح معكى*​


----------



## s_h (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*



وسام الشقى قال:


> *السيد/sh*
> *      تحيه طيبـه*
> *ارجو ان تكون فى صحه جميله ولذيذا *
> *موضوع جميل ولكن انت بنعمل مشكله لشركات المياة الغازية*
> ...



*يا ابن خلتو انا مليش دعوة بالشركة دة مجرد موضوع عادى مثل التدخين شوف اية اضرارة
و فى نفس الوقت المدخنين بيزيدو مش بيقلو .
المهم بجد انت وحشنى اوى ابقى عدى علية نفسى اشوفك
سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## صوت الرب (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*

موضوع يقيدني حقا ...
لأني للأسف أنا أشرب البيبسي كثيرا 
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## s_h (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*

*

صوت الرب قال:



موضوع يقيدني حقا ...
لأني للأسف أنا أشرب البيبسي كثيرا 
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك

أنقر للتوسيع...


اخى العزيز فى البداية . اعتبرة موضوع عادى جدا
لأن فى الزمن اللى احنة فيه دة بقت كل حاجة بتجيب
امراض . و اللى بيحافظ علينا فى الاول و الاخر ( رب المجد )
شكرا اخى العزيز على مروك و مشركتك فى الموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك
سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## وليم تل (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*

شكرا s_h
على المعلومات القيمة
وتعب محبتك
مودتى​


----------



## mero_engel (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*

*وانا كمان للاسف من عشاق المياه الغازيه*
*بس فكره حلوه الواحد بدل ما يشربها يستخدمها اليومين دول يشيل بيهم الصدأ*
*ميرسي ليك s_h*​


----------



## s_h (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا s_h
> على المعلومات القيمة
> وتعب محبتك
> مودتى​



*الشكر ليك يا جميل على مرورك فى الموضوع
و على ردك الجميل . و تعبك راحة يا باشا
سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## s_h (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*



mero_engel قال:


> *وانا كمان للاسف من عشاق المياه الغازيه*
> *بس فكره حلوه الواحد بدل ما يشربها يستخدمها اليومين دول يشيل بيهم الصدأ*
> *ميرسي ليك s_h*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا جميل . و بجد فكرة حلوة
سلام المسيح معكى​*


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أضرار المشروبات الغازية*

*موضوع جميل ومعلومات قيمة*
*انا بشكرك عليها*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

